# Actors/Celebrities you feel sorry for



## Upchuck (Jan 23, 2009)

I was watching online this morning an interview with Katie Couric and Tatum O'Neal where O'Neal was speaking about her book _A Paper Life_.  She seemed really damaged.  All through her life, more or less from late childhood, she had money and fame but an absolutely shocking life.  And now she is in her mid 40's and still a drug addict and unhappy.  I feel sorry for her because she never found happiness.

Another one I feel sorry for is Brad Renfo.  He was good in _The Client_ and seemed like a nice enough fella, but is dead in his 20's from smack.  

I am feeling altruistic today and want to drag other urbanites along with me, so give me your list of sadness


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 23, 2009)

Britney.


----------



## isitme (Jan 23, 2009)

judy from richard and judy

have you noticed how she ages really quickly and he doesn't age


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 23, 2009)

isitme said:


> judy from richard and judy
> 
> have you noticed how she ages really quickly and he doesn't age



Yeah and everyone thinks she is an alcoholic.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 23, 2009)

isitme said:


> judy from richard and judy
> 
> have you noticed how she ages really quickly and he doesn't age



That is a modern tragedy

(((((sad old judy from richard & judy))))


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 23, 2009)

isitme said:


> judy from richard and judy
> 
> have you noticed how she ages really quickly and he doesn't age



Maybe because however much either of them age, she is always 10 years older than him...


----------



## isitme (Jan 23, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah and everyone thinks she is an alcoholic.



if i lived with richard i'd be an alcoholic


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 23, 2009)

I kinda also feel sorry for fat old Kirstie Alley.  What size is she these days?


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 23, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I kinda also feel sorry for fat old Kirstie Alley.  What size is she these days?



I woulnd't, she said she had a great time eating cake and drinking wine.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 23, 2009)

I did actually cry during that Britney documentary. She seemed so sad.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 23, 2009)

isitme said:


> if i lived with richard i'd be an alcoholic



At least you'd never have to buy a drink.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 23, 2009)

^^^^


----------



## moomoo (Jan 23, 2009)

Jade Goody and Britney. 

But mostly Gary Barlow cos he's not married to me.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 23, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Britney.



Yeah. I feel sorry for her cos she was driven into it when she was a tiny kid and despite all the bollocks I kind of feel sorry for Jacko too for that same reason. Poor bastards never had a childhood or teenage years. They've been kind of media property all their lives.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 23, 2009)

I also have a lot of time for Britney, I find it hard to hear folk speaking badly about her


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)

I find its _so much harder_ to deal with problems when you have millions in the bank.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 23, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Jade Goody and Britney.
> 
> But mostly Gary Barlow cos he's not married to me.



Me and my sister spoke for about 10 minutes about Jade Goody, at one point I thought we were going to start a simultaneous sob.


----------



## gsv (Jan 23, 2009)

Gary Coleman's had a really tough time of it.





GS(v)


----------



## g force (Jan 23, 2009)

Jade Goody? She's exploited herself by going on BB and then selling any possible story to the press for years. Then it turns out she's a nasty piece of work on CBB (truly TV eating itself). Don't get me wrong the cancer thing is horrible but even that's been so heavily PR'd and spun I just shrug.

Britney seems genuinely damaged by having hanger-on, record comnpany execs taking advantage of her at every turn.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 23, 2009)

Jade Goody.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 23, 2009)

I felt horribly sorry for Anna-Nicole when her son died just as she gave birth to her daughter.  That was


----------



## moomoo (Jan 23, 2009)

John Travolta. 

Patrick Swayze.  



*Starts sobbing*


----------



## girasol (Jan 23, 2009)

Britney, Michael Jackson, Judy Garland...

All exploited from a very young age and fucked up because of it.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 23, 2009)

moomoo said:


> John Travolta.
> 
> Patrick Swayze.
> 
> ...



Please don't mention Patch. Makes my throat lumpy.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

Vernon Kaye. 

Imagine having to look into the mirror every morning at your own cold dead eyes.


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 23, 2009)

Drew Barrymore because she cant act worth a shit.


----------



## idioteque (Jan 23, 2009)

g force said:


> Jade Goody? She's exploited herself by going on BB and then selling any possible story to the press for years. Then it turns out she's a nasty piece of work on CBB (truly TV eating itself). Don't get me wrong the cancer thing is horrible but even that's been so heavily PR'd and spun I just shrug.



My thoughts exactly. 

I feel sorry for Britney, and Michael Jackson a bit.


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2009)

gsv said:


> GS(v)



Garth Crooks has really let himself go


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jan 23, 2009)

I dreamt last night I was in a huge Wetherspoons with Kerry Katona. She was crying and singing a sad song about 'girls who aren't able to refuse' 

I woke up feeling really sorry for her and it's still with me now.

Also Les Dennis after Extras- I can't look at him without pity.


----------



## idioteque (Jan 23, 2009)

vauxhallmum said:


> Les Dennis after Extras- I can't look at him without pity.



Oh god yeah, me too.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 23, 2009)

Michael Gothard.

Also Paris Hilton had a bout of impetigo recently

(((Pazzer)


----------



## Detroit City (Jan 23, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I am feeling altruistic today and want to drag other urbanites along with me, so give me your list of sadness



that kid from Different Strokes....the little one who was always saying "Wha choo talkin' bout Willis?!"

oh and his older brother was messed up and his sister from the show committed suicide apparently


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 23, 2009)

Dana Plato 

Yes I felt very sorry.  Her's was a tawdry death


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 23, 2009)

I sometimes feel sorry for celebs who I see being ambushed by photographers.  I saw one guy get asked if he was the father of his exes new baby.  His current wife was standing not three paces away.  No wonder they sometimes get pictures of celebs wailing on them.  To a certain extent, you sign up for that when you become famous, but the photogs take it way too far sometimes.  This whole fad of taking pictures of celebrity babies and toddlers disturbs me.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I sometimes feel sorry for celebs who I see being ambushed by photographers.  I saw one guy get asked if he was the father of his exes new baby.  His current wife was standing not three paces away.  No wonder they sometimes get pictures of celebs wailing on them.  To a certain extent, you sign up for that when you become famous, but the photogs take it way too far sometimes.  This whole fad of taking pictures of celebrity babies and toddlers disturbs me.



Inconvenient certainly. 

Still, probably not quite up there with having to pawn your rings to feed your kids and pay your leccy bill.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

The other day I gave my camera to my friend and got him to follow me round a museum taking pictures whilst I wore sunglasses and tried to evade him.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh the humanity.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2009)

isitme said:


> judy from richard and judy
> 
> have you noticed how she ages really quickly and he doesn't age



Have you noticed how she is about 10 years older?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

Everybody felt sorry for me


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 23, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Inconvenient certainly.
> 
> Still, probably not quite up there with having to pawn your rings to feed your kids and pay your leccy bill.



I agree with most cases but I think there's a big difference between fucking wannabes who just wanted to be famous at any cost and those who were exploited as kids and young teens by their families and the music industry.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 23, 2009)

What happened to Christopher Reeves is like fucked up, yo! Especially cos he played Superman, like. Sick twist of fate.


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> The other day I gave my camera to my friend and got him to follow me round a museum taking pictures whilst I wore sunglasses and tried to evade him.



i'm gonna do that


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 23, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Everybody felt sorry for me



We still do.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

they did before. it just made it worse.


----------



## purplex (Jan 23, 2009)

Rob Lowe


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 23, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Inconvenient certainly.
> 
> Still, probably not quite up there with having to pawn your rings to feed your kids and pay your leccy bill.



I've been unable to afford food or heat.  I've lived in rat infested holes that should have been torn down.  Sometimes having someone assume I was somehow immoral and treat me as if I was, was worse.


----------



## middle C (Jan 24, 2009)

sandra bullock


----------



## Flashman (Jan 24, 2009)

What's happened to her?


----------



## middle C (Jan 24, 2009)

she's got old and terrible in acting.

eta. she has two new movies coming up but they all look shit.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 24, 2009)

middle C said:


> sandra bullock



She married that car guy, Jesse James.  She does have a new movie coming out next month.  Looks to be a romantic comedy, but don't ask me the title.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jan 24, 2009)

middle C said:


> sandra bullock




Ok I read too many stupid magazine but I remember about 8 years ago an article with her saying she had adopted 2 kids and woke up every morning feeling like it was Christmas because she finally had children in her life.

No mention of them since 

(((sandra bullocks phantom adopted children)))


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2009)

Gary Glitter and the lovely Diana


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 24, 2009)

Britney and Kerry Katona.


Sometimes Posh too - although I'm not sure why....


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2009)

Lenny Henry


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 24, 2009)

jade


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jan 24, 2009)

The trout pouters

Britney Murphy (fox!)







Lara Flynn-Boyle


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 24, 2009)

Homeless Mal said:


> The trout pouters
> 
> Britney Murphy (fox!)
> 
> ...


That last pic is a world of bad,I dont feel sorry for any celebs,they're richer than me and prob have better sex as well.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2009)

what happened to her?


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jan 24, 2009)

It just went from good






To the bad






To the utterly depressing


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2009)

She looks like Anne Frank in the 1st pic


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jan 24, 2009)

What does she look like in the last?


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 24, 2009)

Homeless Mal said:


> What does she look like in the last?



Stroke victim.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 24, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> I dont feel sorry for any celebs,they're richer than me and prob have better sex as well.



thats a stupid thing to say.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Stroke victim.



or thyroid problem


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2009)

the ones decided as nonce by kangaroo media court a la John Leslie.

Although the lack of libel proceedings in his particular case don't help. I know if I was being smeared as a sex pest across certain sections of the media I would be right fucking on the libel proceedings


----------



## Melinda (Jan 24, 2009)

You feel sorry for John Leslie?


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 24, 2009)

I feel a bit sorry for Rachel Aniston.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2009)

Melinda said:


> You feel sorry for John Leslie?



yeah, it's tragic when you get caught out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I feel a bit sorry for Rachel Aniston.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 24, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> yeah, it's tragic when you get caught out.


Im still wearing my black armband for Jonathan King.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 24, 2009)

Melinda said:


> I find its _so much harder_ to deal with problems when you have millions in the bank.



Whilst obviously being rich gives people more options for sorting themselves out, I'd rather be poor, emotionally secure and feel loved than rich, very messed up and alone. I suspect a lot of people would feel the same. 

Certainly once you're over the poverty line, inner stability and health is really the priority.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2009)

serious answer is serious


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 24, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> thats a stupid thing to say.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 24, 2009)

Gingerman said:


>


----------



## Melinda (Jan 24, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


>





I win.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Im still wearing my black armband for Jonathan King.



is that worn on the researching arm or the masturbating arm?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 24, 2009)

Melinda said:


> I win.



damnit.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 24, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> is that worn on the researching arm or the masturbating arm?



On the baby's arm


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> serious answer is serious



On a less serious note, I feel quite sorry for Gwyneth Paltrow. First she came across as deeply insecure, and unable to keep the man she so craved. Then she did and it was Chris Martin. 

Agree with Britney and other messed up child stars. I wonder how Macaulay Culkin is doing now. And it pleases me a bit that Drew Barrymore seems to have sorted herelf out. 

And as for people drawn to it as adults, there's something about fame that seems to attract a relatively high percentage of insecure people. So anyone craving adoration yet always feeling hollow.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> On a less serious note, I feel quite sorry for Gwyneth Paltrow. First she came across as deeply insecure, and unable to keep the man she so craved. Then she did and it was Chris Martin.



Seen her website?
http://goop.com/


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Seen her website?
> http://goop.com/



I think my pity for her just increased.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 24, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> And as for people drawn to it as adults, there's something about fame that seems to attract a relatively high percentage of insecure people. So anyone craving adoration yet always feeling hollow.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Seen her website?
> http://goop.com/



Shame there is'nt a vommit smiley


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 24, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


>



What precisely don't you agree with? I'm certainly not saying all people who crave fame are messed up, but there do seem to be an awful lot who are.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 24, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> What precisely don't you agree with? I'm certainly not saying all people who crave fame are messed up, but there do seem to be an awful lot who are.



Do all actors crave fame though? Singing is slightly different.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 24, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> What precisely don't you agree with? I'm certainly not saying all people who crave fame are messed up, but there do seem to be an awful lot who are.



im just having a  day. 

i dont _really _mean them. 


sorry.  x


----------



## strung out (Jan 24, 2009)

i certainly didnt crave fame


----------



## Melinda (Jan 24, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> im just having a  day.
> 
> i dont _really _mean them.
> 
> ...



 I guffawed!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 24, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Do all actors crave fame though? Singing is slightly different.



Of course not. But I didn't specify actors though, I said people who crave fame. And as I said, it's certainly not absolute.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 24, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> im just having a  day.
> 
> i dont _really _mean them.
> 
> ...


Big meanie! 



I'm obviously having an insecure day. Perhaps I should audition for X-Factor!


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 24, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Big meanie!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm obviously having an insecure day. Perhaps I should audition for X-Factor!



heh heh...

sorry sparra.


----------

